
Facebook AI Research Open Sources fastText - Nikhil_teja
https://research.facebook.com/blog/fasttext/
======
Radim
Jupyter notebook with some numbers on _performance and accuracy_ of fastText:

[https://github.com/jayantj/gensim/blob/fast_text_notebook/do...](https://github.com/jayantj/gensim/blob/fast_text_notebook/docs/notebooks/Word2Vec_FastText_Comparison.ipynb)

This compares fastText against the word2vec implementation in gensim, on the
syntactic/semantic word analogy task.

(raw pull request with comments: [https://github.com/RaRe-
Technologies/gensim/pull/815](https://github.com/RaRe-
Technologies/gensim/pull/815))

~~~
nl
Note that this is only looking at the embeddings side of FastText (which looks
quite impressive).

The classification side is equally interesting, and is better compared to
things like VW, eg [http://nlpers.blogspot.com.au/2016/08/fast-easy-baseline-
tex...](http://nlpers.blogspot.com.au/2016/08/fast-easy-baseline-text-
categorization.html)

VW is a pretty strong baseline here, so equaling it is a good accomplishment.

------
minimaxir
Previous discussion on fasttext:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12226988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12226988)

This submission is apparently the official announcement.

------
peeyek
Link to the python interface
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/fasttext](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/fasttext)

